# Suggestions about purchasing a good mattress



## Brigid (21 Aug 2012)

Hi, I don't know if this is the correct forum and I am sure it will be moved if it isnt... but I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions about purchasing a good solid mattress that will give good support. There seem to be so many different types out there, we have just begun our hunt for beds and one thing that I want is a good mattress, which will give good support for our backs etc.  I'd appreciate any suggestions.  we have heard from one shop that King Koil are the best, but is it the type of mattress or the manufacturer that is important.  we were also looking at Swan Beds, they are all Irish made which is great, but they may be a bit more expensive.

thank you for any experiences. B.


----------



## emmt (22 Aug 2012)

Hi Brigid, I was in the same situation a few years ago and in the end we went to Clerys on O'Connell St and got talking to a great salesman there - John. He really knew his stuff - after all its what they do all day in the mattress department!We were, of course, thinking that the memory foam mattresses were the way to go but apparently there can be issues if one of you is a cold person and the other warm...the bed warms up differently so one is sweltering under a normal duvet while the other freezes!
Anyway, I don't know what part of the country you're in, but if you're near Dublin, a trip to good old Clery's could be an option


----------



## foxylady (22 Aug 2012)

Sealy mattresses are very good and if you can spring for a latex one that would be the way to go imo. They are expensive but will last you years


----------



## dubgem (22 Aug 2012)

I got an Ikea mattress, by no means top of their range, for a non-Ikea bed and it was very good.  They have a section on their website to help you decide what kind of mattress you need.  (I also believe a well known mattress brand make their mattresses, like Whirlpool make their appliances, but under the Ikea brand.)

2 few years later my non-Ikea bed fell apart and I got a bed from Ikea to replace it.  I was astonished to discover that because the Ikea bed had slightly bowed, springy slats the mattress (the same one I'd been sleeping on for 2 years) was significantly more comfortable.  (Different Ikea beds have different slats, the one I got was a Lillesand)

Their beds are excellent value, btw, and well worth considering.  Their guide to choosing a mattress is here.


----------



## Nutso (22 Aug 2012)

I agree with dubgem - we got an Ikea mattress last year and it really is one of the most comfortable I've had.  Reasonably priced at around €200 or €250 ish.


----------



## changes (22 Aug 2012)

Nutso said:


> I agree with dubgem - we got an Ikea mattress last year and it really is one of the most comfortable I've had. Reasonably priced at around €200 or €250 ish.


 
What was the name of the one you got for that price?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Aug 2012)

I got one that I saw recommended on rte or somewhere, a Visco Bonnell 700. I have never had any issues sleeping on it BUT I lay on my husbands side recently and there is a noticeable dip on his side. Its only 3 years old so it should not be dipping on one side. He says it is comfortable but when he tries out my side he thinks it feels higher. None of this is visible to the eye.

I didnt know Ikea did good mattresses. I was going to go for a King Koil next time as I had the best nights sleep Ive ever had in a hotel in Clare and the mattress was a King Koil Club I think but they are so expensive.

dubgem - the link for the Ikea mattress guide isnt working.


----------



## dubgem (22 Aug 2012)

truthseeker said:


> dubgem - the link for the Ikea mattress guide isnt working.



Just checked, and it is working but you need to give the graphics a few minutes to load.  Try it again (here).


----------



## elcato (22 Aug 2012)

I would suggest getting a medium range mattress such as the IKEA one. I like to change my mattress every 3 or 4 years just from a hygiene point of view.


----------



## delgirl (22 Aug 2012)

Slept in a bed at the Monart Hotel a few months back and had to take the linen off the bed to check out the mattress as it was sooo comfortable.

It was a King Coil Pillow Top Matress - not the cheapest, but loads of support and incredibly comfortable.  King Koil are quite expensive but the Kaymed brand are made by the same company.

Watch out for the memory foam mattresses, my brother got one and had to change it as he was too hot in the bed and couldn't sleep.


----------



## Nutso (22 Aug 2012)

changes said:


> What was the name of the one you got for that price?



It was the Sultan Hamnvik 140x200 - just checked and it is priced at €245.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Aug 2012)

dubgem said:


> Just checked, and it is working but you need to give the graphics a few minutes to load.  Try it again (here).




Thats bizarre, Ive tried it in a few different browsers now and it still doesnt work, Im getting a page not found error - within Ikeas website - are you sure you are not looking at a cached version? Its annoying me because I want to look at the mattresses!


----------



## Brigid (23 Aug 2012)

Thank you all very much for all the info.  First time I have had to apply my mind to this and it is a minefield.  that is very interesting about the slats that spring upwards, I was wondering what their benefit was!  thanks also for the suggestion about the memory foam mattress.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Aug 2012)

This key post is quite dated but may still have some useful info.


----------



## dubgem (23 Aug 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Thats bizarre, Ive tried it in a few different browsers now and it still doesnt work, Im getting a page not found error - within Ikeas website - are you sure you are not looking at a cached version? Its annoying me because I want to look at the mattresses!



Sorry, they seem to have updated the website and that page doesn't exist anymore!  However I'm sure it'll be back, it was really useful.  Sorry


----------



## truthseeker (24 Aug 2012)

dubgem said:


> Sorry, they seem to have updated the website and that page doesn't exist anymore!  However I'm sure it'll be back, it was really useful.  Sorry



Thanks for the update dubgem, I am relieved that its not just me anyway!


----------



## tallpaul (24 Aug 2012)

Another thing to remember is to regularly rotate a mattress. This ensures even wear and will extend its life.


----------



## foxylady (31 Aug 2012)

Homestore and more have half price mattresses at present


----------



## suzie (31 Aug 2012)

Apparently going by this boards thread http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056152508, http://www.bigmickey.ie is the place of choice when getting a new mattress.

Note not that I've been a customer etc, just aware of the discussion.

S


----------



## Brigid (18 Jun 2020)

Just saw this post from 2012.   We never ended up getting a good mattress at that stage, and ended up with a number of second hand beds and mattresses just to get us into the new house! So nearly 8 years later, (with a permanently aching back) it's time to revisit it.  I'm wondering if the advice regarding IKEA still holds? Was looking at mattresses in Cork and any decent 6 foot ones seem to be in excess of €1200.  As ever thank you for any guidance.


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Jun 2020)

We recently got an EMMA mattress last year and find it great, very comfortable. Is a Which Best Buy too
https://www.emma-mattress.ie/shop/
Keep an eye out for vouchers or codes as I think they had a great special offer recently.
[edit] 30% off with JUNE30 but ends in 3 days.


----------



## Brigid (18 Jun 2020)

dereko1969 said:


> We recently got an EMMA mattress last year and find it great, very comfortable. Is a Which Best Buy too
> https://www.emma-mattress.ie/shop/
> Keep an eye out for vouchers or codes as I think they had a great special offer recently.
> [edit] 30% off with JUNE30 but ends in 3 days.


Many thanks. I will check that out.


----------



## Drakon (18 Jun 2020)

I bought mattresses in EZ Living in Togher.
When I stared out I was convinced I preferred harder mattresses. As it turned out, I prefer softer mattresses.
I recommend you do what I did, and what many advise, take off your shoes and jacket and lie on one bed after another. After trying a few you’ll get really tuned into it. I was there the bones of an hour, but it was time well spent.
The next time we bought a mattress I didn’t shop around, just got the same again, for the spare room.
Even to this day, I’ll sit on the edge of the bed and suddenly find myself thinking, “ah, I’m so comfortable. Ah, this mattress is great”.

I’m so glad I didn’t buy a hard one, as Id intended.


----------



## Thirsty (18 Jun 2020)

Ikea + a mattress topper; much easier to change sheets.


----------



## Drakon (19 Jun 2020)

Thirsty said:


> Ikea + a mattress topper; much easier to change sheets.


Am I missing something here? Is changing sheets not an easy task anyway?


----------



## Fiddlybits (19 Jun 2020)

Ikea mattress - you have to buy Ikea sheets!! Standard sheets from Penney’s don’t fit an Ikea mattress..


----------



## Brigid (19 Jun 2020)

Fiddlybits said:


> Ikea mattress - you have to buy Ikea sheets!! Standard sheets from Penney’s don’t fit an Ikea mattress..


That's really good information about the sheets. I'd never have thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Brigid (19 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> I bought mattresses in EZ Living in Togher.
> When I stared out I was convinced I preferred harder mattresses. As it turned out, I prefer softer mattresses.
> I recommend you do what I did, and what many advise, take off your shoes and jacket and lie on one bed after another. After trying a few you’ll get really tuned into it. I was there the bones of an hour, but it was time well spent.
> The next time we bought a mattress I didn’t shop around, just got the same again, for the spare room.
> ...


I went to Caseys. Far too much choice for me.... and quite expensive!   But I suppose a good mattress will be expensive anyway!


----------



## RedOnion (19 Jun 2020)

Fiddlybits said:


> Ikea mattress - you have to buy Ikea sheets!! Standard sheets from Penney’s don’t fit an Ikea mattress..


It's gotten even more confusing in the last few years, as IKEA now have both sizes. You can buy a 'standard double' or an 'ikea double'.
There's about 10cm in the difference between some of the sizes, so not only will the sheets not fit, but the mattress might not suit some bedframes.


----------



## Thirsty (19 Jun 2020)

1. I have no problem with sheets, though I don't buy cheap ones (or IKEA sheets) as I believe its a false economy.

2. @Drakon For some people,  including me, a  heavy mattress can be difficult to lift at each corner to tuck in sheets. The mattress topper is far easier.


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Jun 2020)

Brigid said:


> I went to Caseys. Far too much choice for me.... and quite expensive!   But I suppose a good mattress will be expensive anyway!


Yes it's important to remember that you'll be spending a third of your life on that mattress, more than your car, shoes etc so it makes sense to spend a decent amount on it.


----------



## Leper (19 Jun 2020)

Since the year dot we had being buying beds and mattresses from this huge outlet and that huge outlet. Money was always a factor for us. But, a week after I retired we paid a visit to Swan Beds Cork (Togher) and spent much more than we used to with a company that does nothing else other than mattresses and beds. It was money well spent, no hard selling, just plenty of care and advice. And the "x" factor zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . . . . zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Drakon (19 Jun 2020)

Anybody know the correct way to fold fitted sheets?


----------



## Thirsty (19 Jun 2020)

Roll them up and stuff into hot press; and use the time you've saved to read the NYT


----------



## messyleo (19 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> Anybody know the correct way to fold fitted sheets?



The NY Times have a great guide on this!








						How to Fold a Fitted Sheet (Published 2019)
					

Do not be intimidated by that lump of fabric with no corners. We’ll show you how to tame that fitted sheet.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

